# okay debate: new 135i or CPO 330i ZHP



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

any thoughts?


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

hard comparison, as I'm guessing that a 135 will cost close to $37K ($35K + some options) and a CPO ZHP will be around $25K (swag)... if it were me, I'd save the 12 grand and get the ZHP. I still like the way the E46 looks over the newer generation of BMWs, and to me the 135 isn't worth $12K more than the ZHP (most I'd be inclined to shell out for the 135 over the ZHP would be closer to $6K).


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

First, don't think that a ZHP will be cheaper to own than a 135i - it's going to depreciate at a high rate til it's worth $5k, and it'll cost you a couple grand/year in maintenance once it's old.

Factor in Euro Delivery discount, and the 135i will be cheaper to own.

Not having driven a 135i, I'd guess the ZHP is more involving, better steering feel, but the rest probably goes to the 135i. For me, a ZHP sedan offers practicality that's worth a lot - but vs a ZHP coupe? I'd take the 135i.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

Dawg90 said:


> First, don't think that a ZHP will be cheaper to own than a 135i - it's going to depreciate at a high rate til it's worth $5k, and it'll cost you a couple grand/year in maintenance once it's old.
> 
> Factor in Euro Delivery discount, and the 135i will be cheaper to own.
> 
> Not having driven a 135i, I'd guess the ZHP is more involving, better steering feel, but the rest probably goes to the 135i. For me, a ZHP sedan offers practicality that's worth a lot - but vs a ZHP coupe? I'd take the 135i.


+1

The free maintenance isnt that free, you pay for it when you buy a new car. Thats why BMWs with ~50k miles or 4 years old take a cliff dive in value. I'd also go for the 135i - not to mention its a bit more modern.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I haven't driven the 135i.........it'd be nice to go around for a whirl though. I do like the 330i ZHP better than any E90-92, 335i included.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

4 door 135 would change my view in an instant.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Does anyone have enough seat time in the 1 series that we'll be getting here in the U.S. to add any value to this debate?


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

how about a used 135? heck, by the looks of the classifieds on these boards, guys are selling virtually brand-new, barely driven cars every week.

as a former e46/330i and current boxster s owner, i'm leaning heavily toward ed on a 135cic.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

wag-zhp said:


> Does anyone have enough seat time in the 1 series that we'll be getting here in the U.S. to add any value to this debate?


I think if you drive the 335i, you'll get a pretty good idea of how the 135i will drive - just think a little more tossable, more involving, but if someone already prefers the ZHP to the 335i, I don't think the 135i will change their mind.

You're right though, people should wait for the 135i to arrive before making this decision.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> I think if you drive the 335i, you'll get a pretty good idea of how the 135i will drive - just think a little more tossable, more involving, but if someone already prefers the ZHP to the 335i, I don't think the 135i will change their mind.
> 
> You're right though, people should wait for the 135i to arrive before making this decision.


Why would you think the 135i is more like an E90 than the E46? Isn't the 1 series based on the E46, since it pre-dates the E90 (at least in 5-door form).


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> Why would you think the 135i is more like an E90 than the E46? Isn't the 1 series based on the E46, since it pre-dates the E90 (at least in 5-door form).


That's a good question - I know it shares a lot of its components with the E90, but it's a unique platform I think. Another reason to hold off buying that ZHP til he drives one.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> Why would you think the 135i is more like an E90 than the E46? Isn't the 1 series based on the E46, since it pre-dates the E90 (at least in 5-door form).


The 1er is not based on any other platform. The E87 and E90 were developed simultaneously. They share over 60% of components.


----------

